# Gilda- All dressed up and no place to go!



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

rita hayworth would die of envy!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What a disappointment. She’s gorgeous, just stunning.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Beautiful! Her color is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Ghost (Feb 7, 2019)

What a stunner!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So disappointing because she is spectacular and surely would have turned some heads!!!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Damn shame! She should be there!!! Abundance of proof in the pictures.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Just stunning


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Journey has really produced some amazing pups. This girl would be stunning in any color.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

A wow and WOW!!!!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She is stunning ! This is so disappointing when you prepare for so long for something that doesn’t happen. Will she have another chance at it ?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I do not know yet where we go from here. I am grieving the loss of Iris and my head is spinning. I would love to clip her down and just let her be the junk yard dog she longs to be. The maintenance is unreal and I have a baby in show hair who is coming up to coat change. I am considering clipping her down and sparing her neck hair and topknot. But my guess, today, is she will get clipped down and give my arms and back a break.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh Cherie that is so horrible. My heart hurts for you. I can’t believe the handler would decide that very week not to go, not giving you enough time to make other arrangements. The work involved in keeping up that coat for 9 months with no actual show to attend is unfathomable. Do you have any nearby poodle specialties soon? Maybe one of those could be her final show? Of course if you decide to shave her down without another show no one would blame you though... all that work! She is gorgeous!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Aawww - so sorry that this beauty could not show, after all your work. What a disappointment - she surely would have done very well.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

PCA is the ‘Show of Shows’ for poodles, so it is a harsh miss, especially with such a gorgeous entry.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your kindness and compassion!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness! She is gorgeous. I would be livid and so very disappointed as you are. I can't stand unreliable people. And you were given no time to make other arrangements. That's just unconscionable. I'd fire his backside and spread the word. I tell you, this is just a terrible thing he did to you. And now you're dealing with grief for Iris. I'm just so terribly sorry.

I think if this show is the only one you had in mind and there isn't another that means a lot to you, clipping her down might give you the needed rest and start you on the road to accepting her as the junk yard dog she is. Hahahaha...You're so silly and I'm kidding of course. I just laughed when you said that. I know how difficult a show coat is to maintain and it must be doubly...no, (that would be a mini) ..............triple the work of a toy. Yes, top knot and tail, a little left on the withers or neck area and make the rest easy. 

I'm really sorry for this disappointment. But the main thing is she's a happy dog and she is gorgeous, with or without all that hair. (((hugs)))


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd be bereft, and surely would not have handled this disappointment with your grace and aplomb. My gosh, she is stunning. What a loss for the US to miss seeing and appreciating Gilda at PCA.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I am so very sorry Gilda did not get to go to PCA. She, like so many of your poodles, is so beautiful. I can remember the first apricot standards I ever saw and am thrilled to see that now, 30-40 years later, they can compete on equal footing with blacks and whites.


It's every poodle fancier's loss that Gilda was not at PCA to show what a really beautiful apricot standard should be. I hope you can make it next year either with her or with another one of your dogs. They deserve a PCA!


----------

